# Saginaw bay



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Buddy and me fished out of Linwood around 2 1/2 miles out ended the trip some nice eater size walleye jigging rap buckshot dead stick


----------



## Wacka (Dec 19, 2016)

Straley said:


> Buddy and me fished out of Linwood around 2 1/2 miles out ended the trip some nice eater size walleye jigging rap buckshot dead stick


Were headed up wed or thursday, sounds like ice get n pretty good. Hope n to take side by side up, many machines out there?


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

G


Wacka said:


> Were headed up wed or thursday, sounds like ice get n pretty good. Hope n to take side by side up, many machines out there?


give us an update on ice! heard 8" ,is the lower bay look like shes freexing over?


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

I’m sorry about not reporting ice conditions around ten inches the first morning we walked spudding are way at lunch we walked back to the truck and got the wheelers and finished the trip with the wheelers fished passed the first shove ice had spud bar and planks fished approximately 20 feet


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Straley said:


> I’m sorry about not reporting ice conditions around ten inches the first morning we walked spudding are way at lunch we walked back to the truck and got the wheelers and finished the trip with the wheelers fished passed the first shove ice had spud bar and planks fished approximately 20 feet


Straley..thanks..looking to slip up maybe fri-Mon..see what this damn weather does..sounds like some bad winds!!


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

There is area they call the cigar around 20 feet comes up to about 17 a little to north out of Linwood you’ll see all the shanties


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Theres a fella on Michigan sportsman that flies a plane weekly, posting hazards most of the time, helps a lot. They pulled a sled out of the drink north of the state park yesterday. He got very close to where the plane fella posted open water on facebook too.


----------



## Wacka (Dec 19, 2016)

Straley said:


> I’m sorry about not reporting ice conditions around ten inches the first morning we walked spudding are way at lunch we walked back to the truck and got the wheelers and finished the trip with the wheelers fished passed the first shove ice had spud bar and planks fished approximately 20 feet





Straley said:


> There is area they call the cigar around 20 feet comes up to about 17 a little to north out of Linwood you’ll see all the shanties


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

One guy went in yesterday, tried crossing between the power plant and the island. 
DO NOT DO THAT EVER on the ice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

jcrevard thanks me my buddy Ronnie Lynn will going be coming back looking for good spot for some perch and set up to catch perch instead of jigging for walleye and hoping some perch show up maybe we can talk I’ll shoot u my number


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Straley said:


> jcrevard thanks me my buddy Ronnie Lynn will going be coming back looking for good spot for some perch and set up to catch perch instead of jigging for walleye and hoping some perch show up maybe we can talk I’ll shoot u my number


Straley, seen the plane pics on MS..you going back up?


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

We will be fishing thursday thru Sunday. Anyone coming up next weekend feel free up shoot me a message.
Buddies fished last night in the area I fished last monday and did decent, 5 guys 35 fish

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dem5349 (Jan 23, 2015)

Heading up on 2/7, fishing 8/9-8/12. I'm a little concerned about the place we are staying (House) on the KawKawlin River in terms of the ICE conditions going out. Hoping to have stable ice by then. Any help or recommendations on ice conditions will be greeted with a big Thank You.

Note: I usually head from Linwood.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

jcrevard said:


> We will be fishing thursday thru Sunday. Anyone coming up next weekend feel free up shoot me a message.
> Buddies fished last night in the area I fished last monday and did decent, 5 guys 35 fish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Dang wish I did not have that business trip coming up. I think Erie will be a bust. Hope to see you in a couple weeks. Keep scouting and stay dry.


----------

